# My 93 gallon cube build



## jerl77 (Apr 17, 2016)

I gave up the reef tanks after 20 years and decided to go into the dart frog world 
So here are some pics of the build so far 








Ventilation box 








Holes drilled for bottom drain and misting heads and fog maker 








Foam background


----------



## jerl77 (Apr 17, 2016)

More foam 
















Covered the foam today with silicone 
And coco fiber 
















All cleaned up


----------



## jerl77 (Apr 17, 2016)

Bought a mistaking misting system 
And the herpkeeper controller 
Will be doing to pond and bottom during the week


----------



## jerl77 (Apr 17, 2016)

Will be lite by this light 
It's a 6 bulb ati dimmable t5 light


----------



## jerl77 (Apr 17, 2016)




----------



## austin (Dec 6, 2013)

Looks like a great start!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jerl77 (Apr 17, 2016)

Got the top on today and the misting system in


----------



## jerl77 (Apr 17, 2016)

Took the day off from work and got it done


----------



## jerl77 (Apr 17, 2016)




----------



## Gibbs.JP (Feb 16, 2016)

Looks really great, thanks for sharing the pics!

Can I ask why some of the net cups in your GS are completely horizontal? I'll be putting in some soon and curious if there is a trick or reason for doing it that way as opposed to a 45 degree or near vertical setup like most do. Thanks!


----------



## jerl77 (Apr 17, 2016)

I am going to mount red led pods in there for night time viewing


----------



## mongo77 (Apr 28, 2008)

The succulents may not do so well in there


----------



## Gibbs.JP (Feb 16, 2016)

jerl77 said:


> I am going to mount red led pods in there for night time viewing


Sounds very interesting... I'll be anxious to see how that works and looks. Cool idea!


----------



## jerl77 (Apr 17, 2016)

mongo77 said:


> The succulents may not do so well in there




I know but I love it and wanted to give it a try


----------



## jerl77 (Apr 17, 2016)

I hope to make the canopy today and I like I am going to add fans to the top to help with the condensation when misting happens


----------



## K3viin128 (May 3, 2016)

Love the build awesome work.


----------



## jerl77 (Apr 17, 2016)

K3viin128 said:


> Love the build awesome work.




Thank you 
Still have a couple ideas I want to do .


----------



## jerl77 (Apr 17, 2016)

Added one 2 inch vent to see if that help with the front glass fogging 
I can add other one if I want 








Need to cut the screen the solar one is drying


----------



## tardis101 (Apr 11, 2012)

Very nice. My dart frog tanks out number my reef tanks at this point.


----------



## jerl77 (Apr 17, 2016)

tardis101 said:


> Very nice. My dart frog tanks out number my reef tanks at this point.




I did the Reefing thing for 20 years 
This was my sump room in my basement 
Just got to be other job 
And I have to say I don't miss 
It I love building the frog tank.


----------



## jerl77 (Apr 17, 2016)

Got all my bugs yesterday 








I feel frogs are getting closer for me


----------



## Nath514 (Jul 8, 2012)

Just a heads up, it looks from the picture that you are using regular window screen for the vent. Smaller fruit flies will be able to get through that. I would recommend using noseeum netting like this:

http://www.amazon.com/Liberty-Mountain-LIB146274-Packaged-No-See-Um/dp/B004ASJESM/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1463070450&sr=8-2&keywords=noseeum


----------



## Fordfanatic (May 9, 2016)

Jerl77,

Did you silicone the glass or paint it before you foamed? I am just curious. 

Build looks great!


----------



## jerl77 (Apr 17, 2016)

Fordfanatic said:


> Jerl77,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Silicone I used


----------



## jerl77 (Apr 17, 2016)

Nath514 said:


> Just a heads up, it looks from the picture that you are using regular window screen for the vent. Smaller fruit flies will be able to get through that. I would recommend using noseeum netting like this:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Liberty-Mountain-LIB146274-Packaged-No-See-Um/dp/B004ASJESM/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1463070450&sr=8-2&keywords=noseeum




Thank you I just ordered it


----------



## TheCoop (Oct 24, 2012)

The Succulents will rot, a few of the other plants you chose are gòng to get really weedy in there. Some nice Neo's mounted to the rear wall would look great, Marcgravia woulth thrive in there. So many options .


----------



## joshsfrogs (May 6, 2004)

You did an excellent job on your hardscape, it looks great! As others have stated, those succulents will likely rot in a short amount of time. If you would like any advice on which plants would work well with your set-up in particular, feel free to send us a message here on Dendroboard and a plant department specialist will be glad to help you out. Thanks for choosing JF!


----------



## jerl77 (Apr 17, 2016)

Ok got my first frogs


















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mongo77 (Apr 28, 2008)

Did you put those in the same tank?


----------



## jerl77 (Apr 17, 2016)

Yes the guy at the pet store said its ok 
It's not ? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Lokirathehunter (Oct 16, 2015)

I'm sorry but you really didn't do enough research. well... You have desert plants in a tropical vivarium and you've mixed frogs. From the looks of it the frogs will end up getting into the ventilation and getting chopped in the fan. Did you only use moss to block the top fan section?


----------



## jerl77 (Apr 17, 2016)

The fans have screen on them there is no way for the frogs to get in there 
The plants where removed last week when the other people told me about it 
And I did research and I trusted the guy at the pet store I guess I was wrong 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dentex (Apr 22, 2016)

OMG the sump room... 

And yeah, nice vivarium as well.
Cheers.


----------



## jerl77 (Apr 17, 2016)

dentex said:


> OMG the sump room...
> 
> And yeah, nice vivarium as well.
> Cheers.




Thank you
I see that room in the near future 
Being my dart frog room


----------



## jerl77 (Apr 17, 2016)

Tank today 
Added some fans to help with the condensation


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mongo77 (Apr 28, 2008)

Looks great. Remember the fans don't need to be on all the time. I just turn my on when I want to see into the tank and for a few minutes a day to give some air flow around the orchids


----------



## dentex (Apr 22, 2016)

It seems really a corner of wilderness. Very natural. 
Nice use of the cork pieces.


----------



## jerl77 (Apr 17, 2016)

mongo77 said:


> Looks great. Remember the fans don't need to be on all the time. I just turn my on when I want to see into the tank and for a few minutes a day to give some air flow around the orchids




Going to run them for 15 mins every two hours start with that see what it brings


----------



## jerl77 (Apr 17, 2016)

dentex said:


> It seems really a corner of wilderness. Very natural.
> Nice use of the cork pieces.




Thanks you 
It came out better then I wanted 
See have little things to do 
Couple more plants and small tweaking


----------



## Lokirathehunter (Oct 16, 2015)

This is getting much better! It's coming along nicely


----------



## oldlady25715 (Nov 17, 2007)

Growing in nicely. 

Hopefully those tincs put on some weight. Since they're mixed it would be best to cull the eggs so as not to create hybrids.


----------



## jerl77 (Apr 17, 2016)

I am working on separating the frogs due to the pet store telling me it's ok 
I hope to have the new tanks don't this weekend


----------



## jerl77 (Apr 17, 2016)

Ok got some frogs into there own tank


----------



## Lifrog (May 7, 2016)

Looks great 
Very nice build.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jerl77 (Apr 17, 2016)

Updated pic 
Growing in nicely


----------



## jerl77 (Apr 17, 2016)

So I got my frog room 
Set up and all the frogs in there own homes now


----------



## jerl77 (Apr 17, 2016)

Pic from today.


----------



## jerl77 (Apr 17, 2016)

Today


----------



## jerl77 (Apr 17, 2016)




----------



## WZDesigns (Feb 20, 2014)

That main tank looks pretty good. It really is growing in nicely. 

Glad to see that you separated the frogs. Its is a shame that many pet stores will say anything to get you to buy from them regardless of the health of the pets. 

Keep us updated!


----------

